
Confirmed! There is no Googlephone - transburgh
http://valleywag.com/tech/wireless/confirmed-there-is-no-googlephone-313628.php
======
cstejerean
does this article mean there is no "GPhone" project that aims to produce an OS
for mobile devices (to complete with Windows Mobile) or that Google won't be
making a hardware phone?

------
joeguilmette
i don't trust this anymore than i do the articles claiming to have a secret
snapshot of the googlephone.

we'll know when google themselves have a press conference.

